# Whats a good BIG plow



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

As all of you know i just bought a tri/axle dump. I want to get some prices on 11ft fixed right angle plows and a tailgate spreader. I have driven alot of tri/axle plow trucks but never really looked at the plow set-up. But now that i might be buying one i would like to get every ones 2cents who knows anything about big boy plows.

I was looking at the Monrows. There is a dealer about 35mins from me. They seem like a good plow. But i really don't know much about these types of plows. This will be my 1st time buying one. 

Also what would be a ballpark price for the total set-up brand new plow and spreader install. I hear people say 14-18,000. Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why limit yourself. Go with a 10 Boss v plow!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

grandview;1052133 said:


> Why limit yourself. Go with a 10 Boss v plow!


Well i will be plowing major highways like 6-8 lanes for penndot. So a V-plow will be useless when your in a plow train and everything goes to the right anyway. Plus i think penndot wants you to have an 11footer. Not 100% sure. I will be getting more info about what penndot needs.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Mackman sick new truck, are you going to be using the mack instead of the f350 this winter. Also great vids as i am possibly purchasing a polycaster .


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Look into the viking plows. I dont know much about there new stuff, but I know there older plows used to stand up fairly well.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

vt properties;1052137 said:


> Mackman sick new truck, are you going to be using the mack instead of the f350 this winter. Also great vids as i am possibly purchasing a polycaster .


My dad will be in my f-350 plowing for the township i plow for now. I will be in the Mack. If i have enough funds for the plow for the mack lol. I know i have to have everything ready by a certain date cuz you have to go to penndot to get your spreader calibrated.

As far as the polycaster goes let me know if you have any questions will be more then happy to help you out.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

ABES;1052139 said:


> Look into the viking plows. I dont know much about there new stuff, but I know there older plows used to stand up fairly well.


Will look into viking thanks


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

the mack would look sick with fisher plow and tornado in the back lol

look here Tenco Snow Plows there based out of new England

http://www.tenconewengland.com/

talk to plow chaser on here hes addicted to big snow plows.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

my DPW is purchasing Monroe and they are pretty nice plows. I'd get one If I had a Mack.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh great another penndot guy. 

Which highway do you think you will be plowing?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

dodge15004x45.9;1052228 said:


> Oh great another penndot guy.
> 
> Which highway do you think you will be plowing?


Dont know. I plowed for 3 years 1 with roadcon and 2 with greenhall trucking. 1 year i did rt 202 from the delaware line to the chester county line. Then the other 2 years i did. Rt1 from the chester county line to the media line. I dunno where penndot would put me.

Once i get a price and if i think i can afford the set-up for my truck then i will call penndot to find more info out.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Should be a sweat deal if you can come up with the money. 

I must have missed the thread about your newish truck do you have a link to it?

Oh and If you have any accounts you want to give up to a rookie I'll give them a shot. But it seems like your pertty well set up and in souther chester county.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mackman;1052108 said:


> . I want to get some prices on 11ft fixed right angle plows and a tailgate spreader.
> 
> Does the unit have a continuous duty PTO pump?? If so you can have a central hydraulics set up installed. If not consider the Buyers electric undertailgate or equivalent. Most economical method.
> 
> I was looking at the Monrows. There is a dealer about 35mins from me. They seem like a good plow. But i really don't know much about these types of plows. This will be my 1st time buying one.


Monroe makes a good plow. What is the GVW of the truck.

All you Boss Vee guys; This truck would twist a Vee in to a pretzel, I'm guessing he's four times the GVW they are designed for. Although a vee would be handy for doing driveways:laughing:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

These are great plows ---> http://www.fallsplows.com/


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

First choice would be Viking, second choice would be Henderson. This is coming from 25+ years of highway plowing in the snowbelt. If you are looking at used stuff find a Frink or a Viking, the 2 best plows ever built.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

heres on right around the corner in Norristown haha

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pts/1849539725.html


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

That plow has been on there since the middle of winter and he is looking for a straight blade.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

You should get that plow that is on that trailer, plus a belly plow and a 10' boss with one wing on the left. Pay boss to design a belly plow just so you can get a coue things that say boss!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm on board with the Viking plows. They've been around a long time and have great products. I'm not too familiar with the Monroe's. I'm sure no matter who you go with, you wont get junk, but I've seen Viking plows outlast the trucks they were on. I'm sure you can get a used one way pretty cheap too.

Look into Valk too, they've been supplying PennDOT for ages and if you have a Granite, I'm sure it would be similar to their setups.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

yea that's good idea get big tow plow lol


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

DareDog;1052502 said:


> yea that's good idea get big tow plow lol


Dam straight! It's a good idea!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Plow Chaser;1052496 said:


> I'm on board with the Viking plows. They've been around a long time and have great products. I'm not too familiar with the Monroe's. I'm sure no matter who you go with, you wont get junk, but I've seen Viking plows outlast the trucks they were on. I'm sure you can get a used one way pretty cheap too.
> 
> Look into Valk too, they've been supplying PennDOT for ages and if you have a Granite, I'm sure it would be similar to their setups.


Thanks Plow Chaser. I kinda like the Valk. I will have to get some prices.


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you looked into larochelle? We find them to be top notch, little on the pricey side but never let us down.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

There is Flink as well plows and salters.

This is a interesting spreader.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Dont forget Henke plows...we have had great luck with em









this one has 3 different cutting edges, rubber,standard and cheese grater for hard pack


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

did you try PENN HAZEL they have used plows


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

dodge15004x45.9;1052247 said:


> Should be a sweat deal if you can come up with the money.
> 
> I must have missed the thread about your newish truck do you have a link to it?
> 
> Oh and If you have any accounts you want to give up to a rookie I'll give them a shot. But it seems like your pertty well set up and in souther chester county.


here ya go bud, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103094


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

little off topic but mackman how did you mount your running lights (lights above your running boards) on your ford?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

the new boss 92;1053177 said:


> here ya go bud, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103094


Thank you good sir.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

chs1993;1055403 said:


> little off topic but mackman how did you mount your running lights (lights above your running boards) on your ford?


It was a kit i order from AW Direct 5 years ago. I dont think they have them any more. Here is a quick video i made about them. You aint the 1st one to ask about them lol.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Now that I know how to do videos LAMO!!!

I do like the lights on the side got a link?

And how are the dick cepeks? I'm looking at them from my next mt my bfg mk2 are getting trashed with the new gears and rear locker.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

So have you decided if your doing any plowing with the Mack yet? I looked into contracting my single axle with Penndot back in the summer and good grief do you have to go through some BS. I decided I wasn't going to fool with it, not this year anyway. I have a used 10' Valk power angle for mine, I think its at least 20 yrs old, but it's in decent shape, and man is this sucker HEAVY! lol. Good Luck...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

bighornjd;1083606 said:


> So have you decided if your doing any plowing with the Mack yet? I looked into contracting my single axle with Penndot back in the summer and good grief do you have to go through some BS. I decided I wasn't going to fool with it, not this year anyway. I have a used 10' Valk power angle for mine, I think its at least 20 yrs old, but it's in decent shape, and man is this sucker HEAVY! lol. Good Luck...


Not this year. Maybe next lol


----------

